# Las Vegas



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I have noticed a few of you are from vegas, and I am sure that there are more that have been, but I am going there next saturday for a convention and a vacation and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions about things to see/eat/do etc etc... I will be there for a week and the convention is only 2 days. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It all depends on what your looking to do.
The major casino's and Strip's upscale Malls and resturaunts, could keep you occupied and broke for a week.

We have museums,aquariums,zoo's and theaters.

There are outdoor activities just a short drive away.(horsebackriding,hiking,water sports,ect.)

You can ride a gondola or a rollercoaster,or go to a Strip Club for a Lap Dance.

Just lounge by a pool, while sipping fruity drinks,getting a major sunburn.

Or my personal favorite game,"Guess the Fakes".In which you spend your entire vacation staring at womens breasts in high-priced nightclubs, to see if they are real or not.....(P.S. most are not real) FYI....Just remember not to touch. You can, and will, be detained by casino security.

And whatever they tell you,prositution is not legal in this county,you must go over the hill to Parumph.I hear the Moonlight Bunny Ranch is really quite nice......


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't worry getting busted with a hooker is a small ticket. Fake boobs are better! Look at National Geographic then Playboy....D'OH!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dont forget to go to H (o) (o) ters-------


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I should have mentioned earlier that me and my wife are going so a hooker may be out of the question, although I'll have to ask her, lol jk. Any recommendations on dining, I hear good things about voodoo steak and lounge and stripsteak, I am also thinking about checking out table 10 (I think that is the name of it, emeril's new restaurant). Where is the best places for gambling, me and my wife both play poker, she also enjoys video poker and slots and I like a good game of blackjack, as long as they aren't playing with too many decks...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wyatt Furr said:


> FYI....Just remember not to touch. You can, and will, be detained by casino security.


Ya know, that's such a double standard... I've heard stories from women who go to male strip clubs and from what I hear, it gets pretty hands on.

It's as bad as the other double standard - men who sleep around get called playa's and are generally deemed cool. Where women who do the same are called ho's and looked down on.

America - whatacountry! 

-TM


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please stay on topic y'all and try to keep this from becoming "offensive".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My recommendations (warning - not cheap)

The Buffet (Bellagio) - must do!
Delmonico Steakhouse
Emeril's New Orleans Fish House - tasting menu
Eiffel Tower Restaurant - extremely expensive - wonderful tasting menu

We took a tour of the Hoover Dam. Being an engineer I enjoyed it


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

DRoZ said:


> me and my wife both play poker


Depends on your bank, and do you prefer rings or tournaments?

If cash is limited, I would stay away from ring games; the rake makes most tables under 4/8 a waste of time imo

The Venetian Poker Room is hands down the best poker on the strip (once again; just my opinion) - far and away the best daily tournaments too

~

I would get tickets to either one of the Cirque du Soleil shows or Blue Man Group (also at The Venetian)

Take very comfortable walking shoes; you'll need them

As far as eating, I don't recall ever eating while in Las Vegas; or sleeping for that matter


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally enjoy both cash games and tournaments, although I am a much better tournament player. Its also best for my wife at tourney's... patience isn't exactly one of her best virtues... All I'll say is that she has a much wider range of playing hands, which doesn't help when waiting for premiums at a cash game, but if she runs up a good chip count in a tourney she plays the part of a bully very well. How is The Venetian's fish/shark ratio on average? I don't want to find myself in a game I don't have a chance to beat.

Haunti, when did you take the tour of the dam? I have had family members who went on the hard hat tour through a lot of the inner workings, but I hear they don't do that anymore.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

DRoZ said:


> How is The Venetian's fish/shark ratio on average?


 - it's Vegas; trust your gut

You will never get the "perfect storm" of players at any given table, regardless of what room

Usually, if you have any ability whatsoever to observe your table's play with any degree of accuracy, you will know where you stand after very few hands have been seen

~

I have no business sitting at live tables; just not wired for it nor do I have enough bank to sustain any swings that will more than likely occur

However, I am very "in the zone" when it comes to tournament play; especially in any mixed format

Tournaments have been good to me through the years

Keep of tilt and I hope your wife and you enjoy your trip


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DRoZ said:


> Haunti, when did you take the tour of the dam? I have had family members who went on the hard hat tour through a lot of the inner workings, but I hear they don't do that anymore.


Thanks to 9-11 you don't get to see much of the dam. I took the tour 2 or 3 years ago.


----------

